# Cant Wait!!



## abo (20 Jun 2008)

Well I turned in my application at the recruiting center here in Edmonton yesterday... and everything was good until I got home and watched a video of the BMQ. And then it hit me how incredibly excited I was about this and how ridiculously hard it would be to wait for the call ! Just hoping I make to the august BMQ 

So was anyone else excited about BMQ?


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca!

Glad to hear your application is put in and in order.

In answer to your question... HELL FRIKIN YES I'm exited for BMQ!  I've been waiting for my call since the 21st of May.  So that will be a month as of tomorrow.  
Fingers crossed for the both of us eh?!

Good luck!

Kyle


----------



## jazzy0410 (20 Jun 2008)

Good Luck you guys.  I was going to apply today in Montreal but  it was closed    i'll have to go on monday before work! I'm so excited about this as well. What trade did you apply for? 

Myself- i have been debating joining since 2005. and exploring different trades. but i think I've narrowed down to  	
Communicator Research Op (as my top choice) and sig op (as my second choice) 

It would be nice to be able to start BMQ before my 26th bday (in october) I'll keep my fingers crossed! For you guys as well!


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jun 2008)

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> What trade did you apply for?



I thought my screen name was a dead give away


----------



## abo (21 Jun 2008)

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> What trade did you apply for?



I had a moderately tough time narrowing my options down. I put the following three on my app:

1. Marine Systems engineering.
2. Maritime Surface and Subsurface.
3. Air Navigator.


----------



## romeokilo (21 Jun 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> I had a moderately tough time narrowing my options down. I put the following three on my app:
> 
> 1. Marine Systems engineering.
> 2. Maritime Surface and Subsurface.
> 3. Air Navigator.



If you're going for Air Nav, why not go for Pilot as your number 1 choice? You need to pass the Air Nav to pass Pilot tests....so you'd be half way there. Unless I have a totally wrong concept in my head.

As for Marine Surface and Subsurface, good luck with it (honest) because I have a friend on the HMCS Toronto and he did write saying this was quite hard to keep up with.

My options are
(1) Pilot
(2) Air Nav
(3) ? (Undecided)

Any suggestions ? I love aircraft and I would love to fly them or in them. I also love tanks, and I also dont mind getting deployed, but not as infantry, and certainly not as a NCM because I am an aerospace engineer


----------



## Run away gun (21 Jun 2008)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Any suggestions ? I love aircraft and I would love to fly them or in them. I also love tanks, and I also dont mind getting deployed, but not as infantry, and certainly not as a NCM because I am an aerospace engineer



Some of the most intelligent and educated people in the Forces are NCO's.

You come off with a holier than thou attitude towards NCMs, don't know if you mean to or not.


----------



## RubberTree (21 Jun 2008)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> If you're going for Air Nav, why not go for Pilot as your number 1 choice? You need to pass the Air Nav to pass Pilot tests....so you'd be half way there. Unless I have a totally wrong concept in my head.



I agree with Run away gun...what you said can be seen as insulting to a large percentage of CF members, both NCM and officer...be careful.

Also...don't assume that Air Navs are really pilots that couldn't hack it...also insulting.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2008)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> You need to pass the Air Nav to pass Pilot tests....



No.

ANAV tests and PLT tests are independent of eachother. You do not have to pass for ANAV in order to pass for pilot.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jun 2008)

Did I really just see that written out loud??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2008)

Its OK Vern, at least we know he is following at least half of the following advice..... ;D



			
				romeokilo said:
			
		

> As someone on the forums said....Put your mind in neutral and your body in gear!




Folks, lets let him come back and try and explain himself before more people get in on this pile.


----------



## lone bugler (22 Jun 2008)

you guys are lucky your going on BMQ. im in the reserves, joined up in April and now on standby for BMQ for July 2nd and July 22nd, so far no call...


----------



## dwalter (22 Jun 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> I had a moderately tough time narrowing my options down. I put the following three on my app:
> 
> 1. Marine Systems engineering.
> 2. Maritime Surface and Subsurface.
> 3. Air Navigator.



Just wanted to check and see if you already have your university degree or not. I suspect you might have one in either engineering or science? That would mean you are applying as a DEO, which is an officer enrollment program, which means you would be hoping for August BMOQ rather than BMQ. Just to help you with the lingo: BMQ, Basic Military Qualification is the course for the NCMs, and BMOQ is a combination of IAP and BOTC, which is the Initial Assessment Period, and Basic Officer Training Course, which as the name suggests, is for officers.

Best of luck with your application!


----------



## abo (22 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Just wanted to check and see if you already have your university degree or not. I suspect you might have one in either engineering or science? That would mean you are applying as a DEO, which is an officer enrollment program, which means you would be hoping for August BMOQ rather than BMQ. Just to help you with the lingo: BMQ, Basic Military Qualification is the course for the NCMs, and BMOQ is a combination of IAP and BOTC, which is the Initial Assessment Period, and Basic Officer Training Course, which as the name suggests, is for officers.
> 
> Best of luck with your application!



Ya I have a degree in .. geophysics.  :-X , and yeap I'm applying as a DEO, I had no idea our basic training was different though. I hope its something like BMQ. Especially the unity/"brotherhood" aspect.

From what Ive seen of the forces so far, its not cut throat or overly competitive, which is actually what really appeals to me. Am I partially correct or do I have the wrong impression?


----------



## romeokilo (22 Jun 2008)

Woah! Ok, ok my bad, what I wrote may come as insulting. I mean no insult toward Air Navs or NCMs at all - they've earned the respect.

What I meant was as I have completed my aerospace engineering degree, I will get the most out of it by applying as a DEO.

Jesus, military personnel are someone I will never insult. They're a different class - I know my dad was in the military.

Also, thanks for the information on the distinction between ANav / Pilot tests. I thought that if I failed my pilots test then I cannot be an Air Nav but I was wrong.

I've learned more on this forum than in 8 years of schooling!


----------



## dwalter (22 Jun 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Ya I have a degree in .. geophysics.  :-X , and yeap I'm applying as a DEO, I had no idea our basic training was different though. I hope its something like BMQ. Especially the unity/"brotherhood" aspect.
> 
> From what Ive seen of the forces so far, its not cut throat or overly competitive, which is actually what really appeals to me. Am I partially correct or do I have the wrong impression?



The real differences between the two courses are that BMOQ focuses more on leadership development. As an officer you are going to be put in charge of people, and so the military wants to make sure you are prepared for that. I won't be going on my BMOQ until next summer, but you will need to rely on your team just as much as the guys on BMQ. The whole military life style is about working together whether you are an NCM or an officer.


----------



## abo (15 Jul 2008)

Well I hadn't gotten a call yet so I called the ol recruiting center and they forwarded me to a leading seaman who is handling my file. But the computers were down and they were still waiting for an all clear on my criminal record check. But she said I could expect to scheduled for my physical and interview fairly soon.  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (15 Jul 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> From what Ive seen of the forces so far, its not cut throat or overly competitive, which is actually what really appeals to me. Am I partially correct or do I have the wrong impression?




Just out of curiosity, why does this appeal to you?


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jul 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Ya I have a degree in .. geophysics.  :-X , and yeap I'm applying as a DEO, I had no idea our basic training was different though. I hope its something like BMQ. Especially the unity/"brotherhood" aspect.
> 
> From what Ive seen of the forces so far, its not cut throat or overly competitive, which is actually what really appeals to me. Am I partially correct or do I have the wrong impression?



You're dead wrong, there are guys who will pimp out their mothers to get ahead....just like in the real world.


----------



## abo (15 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, why does this appeal to you?



Because I'm lazy and a general slackoff. Jk.  It will just be nice to be able to give/recieve help without thinking of just myself.   



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You're dead wrong, there are guys who will pimp out their mothers to get ahead....just like in the real world.



Hah well, i guess ill just have to watch out for those guys  ;D


----------



## abo (30 Jul 2008)

Ugh, this wait is killing me! Hopefully my days as a waiter are numbered.

Today however, standing behind the bar, I had a wonderful opportunity to talk to a retired seargent. Great guy, served all over the place,  Egypt, Somalia, Bosnia, Iraq (desert storm), Afghanistan (soviet pullout), Lebanon. And i gotta say, I was thoroughly impressed. He was a really down to earth, no bull sort of guy. Definitely the sort of person you can look up to.


----------



## abo (11 Aug 2008)

Got a call! Aptitude test next Tuesday!   ;D


----------



## valleygal (16 Aug 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Aug 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Got a call! Aptitude test next Tuesday!   ;D



Good luck on your test! Don't worry too much about cramming, just get a good night's sleep!


----------



## apache2001 (18 Aug 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Got a call! Aptitude test next Tuesday!   ;D



Get a good night sleep and wake up early.  A healthy breakfast will surely help.  Good luck!


----------



## abo (19 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Good luck on your test! Don't worry too much about cramming, just get a good night's sleep!





			
				apache2001 said:
			
		

> Get a good night sleep and wake up early.  A healthy breakfast will surely help.  Good luck!



This was sage advise! Thank you both! 

I just got back from the center 10mins ago. I was told I did "very good". My recruiter was also optimistic that I would not need to have the security pre-assessment done (fingers crossed). So heres hoping I can get my medical out of the way and sit tight for BMOQ.


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Aug 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> This was sage advise! Thank you both!
> 
> I just got back from the center 10mins ago. I was told I did "very good".



Good stuff! My advice comes from teaching university prep courses for a number of years. I figured that I should take my own advice before writing the CFAT, and it worked for me, too.  ;D


----------



## apache2001 (20 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Good stuff! My advice comes from teaching university prep courses for a number of years. I figured that I should take my own advice before writing the CFAT, and it worked for me, too.  ;D



Yehey! Teachers in the CF.  I was a math/CompSci teacher in the academe and likewise in high school.


----------



## abo (10 Sep 2008)

Still waiting for a response on whether or not I need to get pre-screened. Born right here in Edmonton, lived here most of my life, except for 2.5 teenage years I spent with my parents in a present day hotspot. That was 8 years ago, the good folks at the recruiting center were optimistic I wouldn't need a pre-check but meh. Sept. 20th will be 3 months since I dropped off my application. Ill call them probably Friday just to check on things. At present it doesn't look like Ill make the January BMOQ. Next one is probably in the fall. Ah well.  (fingers crossed though)

Meanwhile, I'm going to do some some electrical engineering courses at the U here. I figure it wont hurt to know more about engineering, assuming I get my first pick (Marine System Engineering). Plus it'll keep me busy if I have to get pre-screened.    :boring:

My fitness regime is going so so. Hit the 30 push up mark. Still struggling with pull ups and my cardio is passable but not in the comfort zone yet. I made it a goal to lose about 15 pounds; im 175 lbs and 5,7; so I'm on the heavy side. Annoyingly enough after two weeks of moderate weightlifting Ive gained 4 pounds (DOH!). The difficulty Im having is finding the sweet spot of eating properly to maintain my bones and knees but still lose weight. I'm going to try doing less weights and run more staircases. I think I might also try a caveman diet temporarily. Only meats, veggies and fruit. No grains and nothing processed. 

Thinking over the long run I want to be about 160 lbs, maintaining that through the years, I should be light enough not to put too much stress on my knees/ankles.

Still want to learn to swim better then just treading water!


----------



## eilaw (10 Sep 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Still waiting for a response on whether or not I need to get pre-screened. Born right here in Edmonton, lived here most of my life, except for 2.5 teenage years I spent with my parents in a present day hotspot. That was 8 years ago, the good folks at the recruiting center were optimistic I wouldn't need a pre-check but meh. Sept. 20th will be 3 months since I dropped off my application. Ill call them probably Friday just to check on things. At present it doesn't look like Ill make the January BMOQ. Next one is probably in the fall. Ah well.  (fingers crossed though)
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm going to do some some electrical engineering courses at the U here. I figure it wont hurt to know more about engineering, assuming I get my first pick (Marine System Engineering). Plus it'll keep me busy if I have to get pre-screened.    :boring:
> 
> ...



Be patient with the security stuff. It's taken me two years now with lots of paperwork being handed in. Living for years in one of the few remaining Communist regimes in the world raises some eyebrows.

Good idea to keep yourself busy during that time, working on fitness has been my main thing while doing part-time jobs and finishing off my academic programmes. Luckily for me though, I have a understanding wife who doesn't me not having a full-time job. I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain since it could be muscle mass. Muscle tissue is more dense than fat so it's heavier. See if you can do one of those hand-held tests that tell you what your body fat percentage is and that should be a better indicator of where you are.

My big thing is just to be more active. I spend less time in a car if I can walk or bike there. I lost so much weight when I didn't have a car just because I walked everywhere. Living in a mixed-use neighbourhood rather than a insulated suburb also helped since everything was within walking distance. Staying away from processed foods would be a good idea. One thing that really contributed to my weight problem was the amount of sugar in my previous diet without realizing it. I used to drink a lot of juice, which I thought was healthy, but all the sugars, even natural ones, will turn into fat if not burned off. I'm a lot more careful now about what I eat and staying active, plus I'm getting to that age where it's easier to get wider without even knowing it.


----------



## abo (7 Nov 2008)

GOt a call this afternoon!  ;D
No pre-assessment needed
Medical is on Wednesday Nov 12th followed by an interview!


----------



## Celticgirl (7 Nov 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> GOt a call this afternoon!  ;D
> No pre-assessment needed
> Medical is on Wednesday Nov 12th followed by an interview!



Good luck!


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> GOt a call this afternoon!  ;D
> No pre-assessment needed
> Medical is on Wednesday Nov 12th followed by an interview!



Good luck to you.


----------



## the_girlfirend (8 Nov 2008)

Hey Abo!

The waiting game is fun...  ;D
Wait, wait, wait, get a phone call, an appointment, get all excited  ;D, then wait again, wait again, wait again, get a phone call, get excited.... wait again and again...  still waiting... aaaaaaaaa!!!!! but it is all worth it!  

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## abo (12 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the all the luck you guys it must have helped because I think that was the best interview I have ever given!  ;D , Probably because its meant to be that way, but I like to think its because I'm awesome 

The med techs did ask me for more info from my doctor which Ive already gotten. Ill go drop it off tomorow along with a fresh reference which im about to go see my former boss about right now.

Oooo... now Im even more excited   . 

You're right girlfriend the waiting is intense!!! i just cant believe I might actually be an officer cadet by mid January!


----------



## forza_milan (8 Dec 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hey Abo!
> 
> The waiting game is fun...  ;D
> Wait, wait, wait, get a phone call, an appointment, get all excited  ;D, then wait again, wait again, wait again, get a phone call, get excited.... wait again and again...  still waiting... aaaaaaaaa!!!!! but it is all worth it!
> ...



LOL, this is so spot on. It's part of the application process - the waiting and it's what makes those phone calls all the more exciting! Good luck my friend.


----------



## abo (12 Dec 2008)

Merit Listed! Aaaaaaaaaah!   

But now i must wait for the next NOAB.


----------



## the_girlfirend (12 Dec 2008)

Congratulations... almost there!!!!  ;D


----------



## abo (2 Feb 2009)

.


----------

